# Daytona 500



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Is everybody ready for this weekend? Who do you have winning? Did you see the $100000 fine for Michael Waltrip's crew chief, for using jet fuel. I am going with Kurt Busch.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I won a lot of office bets with Jimmie last year so I gotta stick with him....unless Tony pulls his usual @@@@


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Tony all the way....

They havent released what exactly was in waltrips intake yet, says it was oil based and contained an ether or alcohol like substance

More is to come tomorrow so keep your eyes peeled on nascars website...


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm going with Kasey Kahne, with or without a crew chief. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm a huge #8 fan, but my gut says Stewart.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Did you guys get your fantasy picks in yet???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

To bad Nascar only suspended the crew chiefs......if they want cheating to stop.....suspend the drivers. :******:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Stewart has last years "not making the chase" monkey on his back. I think he'll be looking to shake that early in the season. Barring mechanical difficulties and/or getting caught up in someone else's wreck I'd look for him to finish at or very near the front.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

#8 or #29 has to be, the drivers will never never be suspended, the sponsors wont allow it, half the crowd may go home if 8 doesnt race, weekend Tshirt sales go down, all besides the fact that the driver isnt responsible for the set up of the car it is the crew chiefs job to get the car inspect-ready. I love this weekend, if it was during pheasant season it would be the best


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm rooting for Harvick or Earnhardt. I'd like to see the Toyotas struggle.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hamlin or Vickers the NEW Young Guns.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

We had better throw out Gordon here. I think he is due again for some wins.

I would like to see some young ones win maybe Kane or Vickers.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Vickers will be lucky to make the race!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Geez, what's up with Waltrip's team? Jet fuel additive...like they weren't going to get busted?!? Talk about tainting the big weekend of the D500. I hope he doesn't make it into the race. He only got where he is in NASCAR thanks to his family and DEI. Other than that, he's an average racer at best. :eyeroll:

Imagine how this looks to Toyota, starting their first season. Waltrip, Toyota, the whole lot of them are the Barry Bondses of NASCAR now.

THE CARS ARE JUICED! :******:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

After the first 150 looks like all the Waltrip cars are in. That 20 car sure is fast, I think Tony definately has the best car this week.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> He only got where he is in NASCAR thanks to his family and DEI. Other than that, he's an average racer at best.


I will agree his driving ability (plate tracks excluded) is average at best. But you've got to give the guy credit, he's a master of self-promotion. He's a sponsors dream. That (more than the name and DEI) has kept him in a ride year after year.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Gordons car Disqualified for improper ride heights after 2nd duel race. Will start the 500 in 42nd position.

Lineup......

1 38 David Gilliland Ford M&M's 186.320 48.304 Leader 
2 88 Ricky Rudd Ford Snickers 185.609 48.489 -0.185 
3 20 Tony Stewart Chevrolet The Home Depot - - - 
4 2 Kurt Busch Dodge Miller Lite - - - 
5 8 Dale Earnhardt Jr. Chevrolet Budweiser - - - 
6 40 David Stremme Dodge Coors Light - - - 
7 31 Jeff Burton Chevrolet Cingular Wireless - - - 
8 5 Kyle Busch Chevrolet Kellogg's / CARQUEST - - - 
9 11 Denny Hamlin Chevrolet FedEx Express - - - 
10 17 Matt Kenseth Ford DEWALT - - - 
11 07 Clint Bowyer Chevrolet Jack Daniel's - - - 
12 18 J.J. Yeley Chevrolet Interstate Batteries - - - 
13 1 Martin Truex Jr. Chevrolet Bass Pro Shops / Tracker - - - 
14 99 Carl Edwards Ford Office Depot - - - 
15 55 Michael Waltrip Toyota NAPA Auto Parts - - - 
16 12 Ryan Newman Dodge ALLTEL - - - 
17 25 Casey Mears Chevrolet National Guard / GMAC - - - 
18 13 Joe Nemechek Chevrolet CertainTeed - - - 
19 21 Ken Schrader Ford Little Debbie - - - 
20 96 Tony Raines Chevrolet DLP HDTV - - - 
21 48 Jimmie Johnson Chevrolet Lowe's - - - 
22 109 Mike Wallace Chevrolet Miccosukee Gaming & Resorts - - - 
23 160 Boris Said Ford SOBE - No Fear - - - 
24 26 Jamie McMurray Ford Crown Royal - - - 
25 16 Greg Biffle Ford Ameriquest - - - 
26 01 Mark Martin Chevrolet U.S. Army - - - 
27 43 Bobby Labonte Dodge Cheerios / Betty Crocker - - - 
28 9 Kasey Kahne Dodge Dodge Dealers / UAW - - - 
29 45 Kyle Petty Dodge Wells Fargo - - - 
30 19 Elliott Sadler Dodge Dodge Dealers / UAW - - - 
31 66 Jeff Green Chevrolet Best Buy - - - 
32 10 Scott Riggs Dodge Valvoline / Stanley Tools - - - 
33 41 Reed Sorenson Dodge Target - - - 
34 29 Kevin Harvick Chevrolet Shell / Pennzoil - - - 
35 6 David Ragan* Ford AAA - - - 
36 42 Juan Montoya* Dodge Texaco / Havoline - - - 
37 22 Dave Blaney Toyota Caterpillar - - - 
38 14 Sterling Marlin Chevrolet Waste Management - - - 
39 7 Robby Gordon Ford Jim Beam - - - 
40 00 David Reutimann* Toyota Domino's Pizza - - - 
41 70 Johnny Sauter Chevrolet Yellow Trans. - - - 
42 24 Jeff Gordon Chevrolet DuPont - - - 
43 44 Dale Jarrett Toyota UPS Champion's Provisional


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Gordons car Disqualified for improper ride heights after 2nd duel race. Will start the 500 in 42nd position.


 :jammin:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Doesn't matter where you start, it's where you finish! :wink:

I think if Stewart can concentrate on winning and not wrecking everybody he will probably win it. Gilliland has a great car and could contend, but his inexperiance and drafting help could be factors. And Junior is always tough too.

I am a Gordon fan, so it will be fun to watch him work his way thru the field. I just hope he does not wreck 10 laps in or it could be a long day.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Gilliland has a great car and could contend, but his inexperiance and drafting help could be factors.


Yep, with that yellow stripe on your rear bumper, nobodys your friend at Daytona..


> Doesn't matter where you start, it's where you finish!


If you've got to start in the rear, I'd pick a plate track anyday. But there's also 42 cars ahead of you just waiting to wreck!!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

NASCAR...high tech wrasslin'

:beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Dak said:


> NASCAR...high tech wrasslin'
> 
> :beer:


Especially at Bristol! :lol:

Man, I want to see a race there just once before I die! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Bristol would be great - had a buddy that went there last year. Red rotor racin' 8)


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Earnhardt or Kahne is gonna take it this year


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

What a race yesterday!!One of the best i have ever seen. I am glad they didnt throw out the cation at the end (before the finish)

Nothing like finishing a race on your roof


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

USSapper said:


> I am glad they didnt throw out the cation at the end (before the finish)
> 
> Nothing like finishing a race on your roof


Felt sorry for Martin, but it was a great finish.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

As much as I would of liked to seen Mark win the 500 in his 23rd try but I'm glad NASCAR let harvick and martin battle it out to the end


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

oke:


----------

